# L2250 PTO clutch engagement problem



## CallMeChaz (Oct 4, 2019)

PTO on my recently acquired tractor will not engage with engine running, clutch depressed, gears in neutral, without MAJOR grinding. For now I engage it with engine off, and start the tractor. Works fine with my bush hog, except it will not disengage with the clutch. However I can easily disengage the lever with the tractor running.

I adjusted the main clutch to 1" freeplay--only had about 1/2". No big deal. Operators manual says a dual clutch model can be adjusted through the right side cover of the flywheel housing. First off, I'm not even sure if I HAVE a dual clutch. Lots of conflicting info on that subject for this tractor when I do research.

I don't see the clutch adjustment cover they are talking about (they don't show the dang thing in the manual). There is a football-shaped breather cover in that area, but I didn't pull it off. I'm wondering if the loader mounting hardware is obscuring it--or do I just not have a dual clutch??

1. Does anyone know how I can be sure of the type clutch I actually have?

2. Does anyone know exactly where the adjustment port is for a dual clutch on this tractor and what it looks like?

3. Any advice on how to get the PTO working properly? (I'm not even sure what properly is--I'm used to a PTO that engages as you let the clutch out, before the main clutch engages the flywheel).

Thanks in advance!


----------

